# The Weather is getting hot! Want to see panting pictures!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It was super hot here today and Molly doesn't pant much. Got her a few times but I thought it was so adorable. I love when puppies start to grow and their little tongue hangs out.........it's so sweet and cute Here is my Molly  I love puppies they are so happy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly is great! 
Not too hot here, yet - but we live in hope!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh been rather wet here the last couple of days and cold... Apparently it snowed yesterday in Devon . Molly looks lovely, will pst one pictures if it ever gets warm enough to pant x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm frozen!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear it's so cold where you all are! It's going to be hot here again today so I am going to walk her earlier this morning when it's cool Then in the afternoon just short walks! Can't wait to see your panting pics


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Another reason for us to relocate to Canada!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well we did have a couple of warm days a couple of weeks ago but its cold and miserable again now - good old uk. So maybe w while before we can join in this thread, Dudley gets a real lolling tongue hanging out the side when he has been running about in the warm weather!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I will have to get some of her when I get home...she was panting a bit last night.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Oh I will have to get some of her when I get home...she was panting a bit last night.


It's going to be 22 here today but there is a nice breeze


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> It's going to be 22 here today but there is a nice breeze


Thank goodness..the week started out FREEZING!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cold and cloudy this morning, but hot and sunny this afternoon - just been for a post school run over the meadows and the swallows have arrived! Kiki had a blast chasing them as they dipped and swerved over the grass.
Lots of hot dog panting


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm looking at 105f for the summer although we aren't there yet, only in the 80's so far, but Ringo is already objecting to being out in that for any length of time lol

oh Marzi, that first photo is gorgeous. With that background, totally framable


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Kiki is so cute love the nice pink tongue and the wind blown hair


----------

